# My Dog Is Having Surgery Tomorrow



## Little_Lisa (Jan 9, 2006)

She has what is called a cherry eye where her third eyelid becomes inflamed and pops out. It used to pop out for a few days and then go back but now it's staying that way. It stays irritated and inflamed all the time so tomorrow she's having it removed. I am so nervous because she's so tiny and I hope she does fine. They told me not to let her have any food after 9. She normally eats late at night for some reason so tonight I encouraged her to eat earlier at 8:00. I pretended to eat her food and made it look so tasty that she finally ate some. I took it away at 9:00 but left her water out because she usually drinks through the night. My husband thinks I shouldn't let her have any water either. I don't remember them telling me that she couldn't have any water, just no food. Should I take her water away, too? Poor, little thing! I wish Kim was on here tonight since her cat had surgery recently and she could clarify for me. Anyone know?


----------



## anne7 (Jan 9, 2006)

Kisses to Mora from me!:icon_love LMAO @ the mental visual of you crouched down at her food bowl pretending to eat her food.:icon_lol: Kinda like the airplane thing parents do with their children. lol. I am not sure about the liquids, but for people don't they not want you to eat or drink? My cats have had surgery, but I honestly don't remember if they could drink since they had it when I was little. I would give her a little maybe, but not to where she is drinking like a camel!

I'm crossing my fingers for her, I am sure she'll do great!:icon_love


----------



## Little_Lisa (Jan 9, 2006)

Thank you, Anne! Yes, it's normally nothing to eat or drink for people the night before so that's why we were wondering for her.


----------



## SqueeKee (Jan 9, 2006)

Oh Noes!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> You must be so worried!

As for water, if I'm not mistaken you're not supposed to feed a pet for 8-12 hours before a surgery but they can have water until up to 2 hours before the surgery.

If I were you I would _not_ take her water away the night before . . . I have 13 month old Border Collie and I wouldn't feel comfortable depriving him of water for that amount of time, even before surgery. Here is a link that may help you as well:

http://www.amcny.org/owners/infosheets/preoperative.htm

I hope your baby does well in surgery tomorrow, I'll keep her in my prayers.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Little_Lisa (Jan 9, 2006)

Thank you, Char! You're right and that makes sense. I sure don't want her to get sick.


----------



## anne7 (Jan 9, 2006)

Okay, I would probably say no water then. I can see why you would be concerned since she is so tiny, but not having any water for a night won't hurt her. Like Charmaine said, you don't want to have any complications and have to keep her under anesthsia any longer than you have to. And you can spoil her rotten once she gets home!:icon_twis  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## dixiewolf (Jan 9, 2006)

Aww, my little dog Rusty says he hopes your dog gets through surgery wondefully! He is having his anal glands expressed tomorrow :icon_chee so he will be thinking of ya'll! Oh, and I have never heard of not giving water. I cant remember, its been so long since I took a dog for surgery.


----------



## Little_Lisa (Jan 9, 2006)

Thank you so much! That makes me feel better. I didn't want to take her water away because she's use to drinking through the night. She sleeps under the covers with me and when I get up to pee she usually gets up too and gets a drink.


----------



## dixiewolf (Jan 9, 2006)

People can have liquids before surgery, as long as it is just water or black coffee. I was allowed to take my daily medication also before I had knee surgery. I have never known anyone who couldnt. My stepdad has surgery for cancer every few months and its like that.


----------



## chickylittle (Jan 9, 2006)

Awww I am so sorry...poor little baby! I can only imagine how worried you are right now, but I am glad that she is having the surgery. That would be so uncomfortable for little Mora to not have it removed.

I went to college and took Animal Heath Technology (a few years ago) and am pretty sure that you should take her water away after midnight.

Let us know how the surgery goes. Give her big kisses from me and Chicken!!:icon_love


----------



## Little_Lisa (Jan 9, 2006)

Aww, thanks, Amanda! That reminds me, Mora needs her anal gland expressed, as well. Thanks for the reminder! :icon_chee


----------



## Little_Lisa (Jan 9, 2006)

Oh, I guess I was wrong. I've never had surgery so I wasn't sure.


----------



## Marisol (Jan 9, 2006)

Hope everything goes well Lisa.


----------



## Little_Lisa (Jan 9, 2006)

After midnight, huh? I'm getting really nervous and confused.

I will let yall know how the surgery goes for sure. Thank you and Chicken Little for the kisses and love!


----------



## Little_Lisa (Jan 9, 2006)

Me too! Thanks, Marisol!


----------



## chickylittle (Jan 9, 2006)

I just looked it up because I was sure that you *should* take away her water as well.

Here is a link to surgery instructions for a spay/neuter but if an animal is going under anisthetic it should be the same instructions for most surgeries.

http://www.snapus.org/site/PageServer?pagename=surgery_instructions


----------



## Little_Lisa (Jan 9, 2006)

Okay, thank you for the link! I'll _try_ to quit worrying so much now.


----------



## chickylittle (Jan 9, 2006)

Your welcome!! She is your baby so I am pretty sure you will stop worrying when she gets home tomorrow just fine, but not a moment before then!!

Try to get a good nights sleep though!


----------



## SqueeKee (Jan 9, 2006)

Well that makes sense too, at least according to the info given in that link they are alowed at least half the normal amount of water the morning of the surgery. That would make me feel much better.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Edited to add:

I just got a msg back from an aquaintance of mine who is a vet. She said:

"At our clinic we allow them to have water all night long. It should only take about 30 minutes to clear water from the stomach (and it'll be longer than that from the time of drop-off to the time of anesthesia), and we prefer them not to be dehydrated before surgery. However, they should follow their vet's advice."

It does seem pretty confusing with all the different opinions and sources, I hope this doesn't confuse you more!

GL with the surgery tomorrow, my Odin sends big kisses to your girl  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## sweetface18 (Jan 9, 2006)

I think she could have water. the reason for the no food is so that she doesn't throw up during surgery and maybe choke on it.

Hope I'm not too late.

Hope your babys doing well.


----------



## Elisabeth (Jan 9, 2006)

Lisa!!!! I just came back online after a rest... I hope Mora does well. I had a cat that underwent surgery for a cherry eye like almost 20 years ago..and she lived to a ripe old age.

My boyfriend is also an eye surgeon, but he operates on people, and they are always, nine times out of ten, awake. Because he is not a vet, I don't know the answer to the water question....except to say....IMHO....if you do decide to take the water away, it shouldn't be a big deal...just make sure you tell the vet that you did it, what time you did it, etc. That way, even if she is a little dehydrated , they can just "run a line" into her (which they will probably do anyway..after surgery) to re-hydrate her....just tell them you were not sure what to do...so she might be a little de-hydrated. That's all they need to know and they will take it from there.

Awww... poor lil' scared baby girl..she's soo tiny...just keep telling her the doctors are going to try to help her and make her eye better..and that mommy's going to be there with her the whole time to watch the doctors and make sure they are doing a good job!!

Keep us all posted...we will all be thinking of you both!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Eva121 (Jan 9, 2006)

I hope everything goes ok, Lisa  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Maja (Jan 9, 2006)

I hope the surgery goes well. Sending you and Mora some happy positive thoughts!


----------



## KittyM (Jan 9, 2006)

Aw poor litle thing!!!!I`m sure everything is going to be alright Lisa!!!

Give her a kiss from us!!!


----------



## Laura (Jan 9, 2006)

I hope the surgery goes well tomorrow honey. We're all thinking of you &amp; Mora  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## greeneyedangel (Jan 9, 2006)

Hope everything goes well Lisa!


----------



## Amethyst (Jan 9, 2006)

Hey Lisa! I'm just seeing this thread now. I hope little Mora does just fine. I used to have a chihuahua when I was younger and he had surgery a few times too (for other things) they are small dogs but very feisty indeed as I'm sure you know. I loved mine :icon_love :icon_love

I hope Mora does just fine and comes through with flying colors. Keep us posted, okay? Hugs to little Mora for me.


----------



## phoenix461 (Jan 9, 2006)

Lisa - we hope the surgery is successful and that Mora recovers quite quickly. She is young and fiesty so she will be fine. Please keep us posted. Cuccio &amp; Tiffany send their love.


----------



## lovesboxers (Jan 9, 2006)

Lisa, just saw this, and your poor little poochie  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I am sure she will do fine, but I know it is very worrying. Let us know how your baby is doing when surgery is over, we will all be thinking about her.


----------



## Leony (Jan 9, 2006)

Ohh what a poor little Mora, I hope her surgery goes well tomorrow Lisa!

*Kisses and hugs for Mora*

Keep us the update hon!


----------



## jennycateyez (Jan 9, 2006)

im so sorry to hear that lisa, i hope everything goes well please keep us updated:icon_love


----------



## katisha (Jan 9, 2006)

Poor little doggie, I hope she recovers well from this!


----------



## Cirean (Jan 9, 2006)

I'm always worried about stuff like this too but everything always comes out fine. She looks so fiesty, she'll be better in no time.

Best wishes!


----------



## Little_Lisa (Jan 9, 2006)

Thank you all so much!

I dropped Mora off at 8:00 this morning for her surgery. I wanted to hang around but they said they'd call me. I'm fighting the urge to call and pester them but I wanna know what's going on. I miss her badly right now!!!! I have been busy doing house work all morning and it's just not the same without my little shadow. My lap feels so empty without her right now! I'm only a few minutes from the vet and if they don't call me by noon, i'm going down there to plant my butt in their waiting room whether they like it or not! I'll keep y'all updated.


----------



## Cirean (Jan 9, 2006)

I would call at least or go over. If you don't push sometimes they just put calls on the bottom of their "to do" list.

When my first conure passed away we sat around the house in tears waiting to hear if she was going to be ok, it took them 4 hours to call after she'd died. IMO that was a very nasty thing to do.


----------



## Little_Lisa (Jan 9, 2006)

OMG, that was wrong of them!

Ok, i'm gonna call them now.


----------



## tashbash (Jan 9, 2006)

Let us know how Mora is. I'm sure everything will be okay but I understand your concern. You will definately have plenty of time to hold her in your lap when she gets home. Good luck hun!


----------



## Little_Lisa (Jan 9, 2006)

Okay, I called and the vet said that her surgery went well and that she's awake now. I was like, "Okay, great! When can I pick her up?" She said, "4:00." 4!!?? I was hoping to get her sooner than that but I guess i'll have to wait.




Atleast I feel better knowing she's fine but I won't be fine until she's back home with me.


----------



## Maja (Jan 9, 2006)

I'm sorry you have to wait till 4.00, but the most important thing is that she's fine! I'm really happy for you and Mora!


----------



## nydoll23 (Jan 9, 2006)

Oh sorry Lisa, i hope everything goes well with your lil cutie.**Hugs**Im sure they will take very good care of your baby !


----------



## Amethyst (Jan 9, 2006)

I'm glad she's out of surgery. Even though she has to stay there until 4, at least that might be better in case she gets sick from the side effects of the anesthesia, better to safe -

So don't worry - soon she will be home in your arms!!:icon_love :icon_love :icon_love


----------



## Little_Lisa (Jan 9, 2006)

OMG, that's awful! How did you know he was hallucinating, btw? Like was he attacking things that weren't there?

Thanks for all the support guys! I know it's best to keep her there under observation and all. It's just that I miss her madly!


----------



## lilla (Jan 9, 2006)

So sorry Lisa, hope your little baby gets well soon.


----------



## Min (Jan 9, 2006)

I know im late posting this but I am sure its no food but water is ok. My cat just had his teeth cleaned which they have to put him to sleep to do so they consider it minor surgery anyway he was allowed water.


----------



## SierraWren (Jan 9, 2006)

Oh Lisa, I'm so glad your adorable chihuahua came through surgery great! Now you just need to wait a bit longer and she'll be in your arms(and bed)again... I know what it's like to wait for a very tiny dog to go through surgery; my 8 lb mini daschund had back surgery in December--I could not sit STILL until she was with me again!Me(and all my dogs)will be wishing yours a speedy &amp; happy recovery!:icon_smil(Post to tell everyone here how she's doing.)


----------



## Cirean (Jan 9, 2006)

Oh I'm so glad she's doing good :clap Now you can baby her even more when she gets home :icon_love


----------



## charish (Jan 9, 2006)

aw lisa i just saw this i hope your doggy will be ok. i'm sure she will. good luck.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## dixiewolf (Jan 9, 2006)

Aww, I am always worried my mini daschund will have back problems, even though neither of his parents did. I am always freaking out if he tries to jump off stuff. When I first got him, I would yell at people, "ahhh dont hold him like that, you might give him back problems!" I am calmer now.


----------



## Little_Lisa (Jan 9, 2006)

I've got my baby back home with me now! I went back to get her from her cage. She opened her little, sleepy eyes, gave me the sweetest, slobbery kiss, and peed all over me. :icon_bigg She's sleeping beside me right now.

The vet said that she may very well have a problem with her other eyelid soon because it looks on the verge of popping out. Poor thing!


----------



## lilla (Jan 9, 2006)

:icon_smil Aaaw she was happy to see you.


----------



## SierraWren (Jan 10, 2006)

So happy to hear she's safe and back home with you--and she sounds very comfortable too!:icon_bigg


----------



## chickylittle (Jan 10, 2006)

LOL...I love that she peed on you!! She was sooo excited to see her mommy!! I am very glad to hear that her surgery went well and that she is back home now! BTW, sorry that we all confused you last night..I know you were worried enough as it was and we probably didn't help a whole lot!


----------



## Little_Lisa (Jan 10, 2006)

Hehe, yeah I didn't mind her peeing on me one bit. I knew she was just as excited as me. :icon_love I think I wet myself a little, too.

No, yall were very helpful! Thank you! I was just freakin' out which is normal for me. I'm freaking out right now over this...

https://forum.makeuptalk.com/showthread.php?t=17700


----------



## SqueeKee (Jan 10, 2006)

Yea, I was shocked when I heard about Diamond Pet Food poisoning dogs . . . I saw one woman on TV who lost her puppy, it was so heartbreaking to watch. They said on that news broadcast that by the time the poor babies start showing symptoms it's most likely already too late.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Makes me happy I home cook Odin's meals - even IF people call me Cookoo :icon_razz


----------



## Little_Lisa (Jan 10, 2006)

I hadn't heard anything about it until I saw the thread tonight. Mora's had this batch of food for awhile so hopefully it's okay.

I don't think you're cookoo for cooking Odin's food. That's actually quite sweet. Heck, after this scare I may start doing the same thing for my baby.


----------



## chickylittle (Jan 10, 2006)

OMG!!! Thats scary!!! I have never seen that brand of pet food up here. I would definately switch brands after hearing about that!! That's just awful! :icon_cry:

LOL @ wetting a little too! Hehe!


----------



## devinjhans (Jan 10, 2006)

Awww....Lisa I know your doggie will be okay. :icon_chee she may not need to have any water either just so it will be easier for the doctors to perform the surgery without the bladder being full.


----------



## Little_Lisa (Jan 10, 2006)

Can someone suggest a good brand? I thought this was until now but i'll never buy it again!


----------



## chickylittle (Jan 10, 2006)

I always get my dog food from the vet clinic its called Eukanuba (sp?) diet. The boys really like it!


----------



## looooch (Jan 10, 2006)

im glad everything is ok. Its so scary when your baby has to go through something like this. And you cant tell them it's going to be ok:icon_love I hope everything with the food gets sorted out too, dang we have too much to worry about:icon_roll


----------



## Little_Lisa (Jan 10, 2006)

Yes, i've heard that's a good brand. I'll check around tomorrow and see where I can purchase some. Thanks!

Thank you.


----------



## chickylittle (Jan 10, 2006)

Your welcome!! How is Mora doing now? Is she still groggy or is she back to almost normal?


----------



## Jennifer (Jan 10, 2006)

lisa, i'm so glad mora's okay! i knew she would be  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## SqueeKee (Jan 10, 2006)

Lisa, here are two excellent brands of dog foods to look into:

Nature's Variety Prairie:

http://www.naturesvariety.com/

Innova EVO:

http://www.naturapet.com/display.php?d=product-detail&amp;pxsl=%2F%2Fproduct%[email protected]%3D%271246%27%5D

Before I switched to home cooked meals for Odin, I fed him both these brands of kibble, alternating brands every month so he didn't get bored. The EVO is basically a kibble that is a non-raw version of the raw diet . . . if that makes any sense at all. I liked it because I wasn't comfortable giving Odin raw food.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> The EVO It's high protein and low carb and best of all - grain free! The only issue I had with this brand was that sometimes Odin had trouble pooping, probably because of the high concentration of protein. A bit of canned pumpkin or yogurt mixed in with it helped with that though.

Anyway, hope this was helpful! :icon_chee

ETA: Of the two, I prefered NVP  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Leony (Jan 10, 2006)

lol that's so cute!

I am so glad that's she's all right Lisa!


----------



## Kimberleylotr (Jan 10, 2006)

Awww:icon_cry:


----------



## Elisabeth (Jan 10, 2006)

See? (pardon the pun) What'd I tell ya? Piece a cake.

about the dog food thing....holy Frigamagit!!:icon_eek:

Like I always say.....It's A Darn Good Thing I Am Not A Lawyer...I'd be sharpening my knives right now and ......Going ..For ..Blood!!

Poor innocent animals..poor devestated owners


----------



## Laura (Jan 10, 2006)

ROTFLMAO


----------



## Amethyst (Jan 10, 2006)

When I had my dog, I think I was feeding him Eukanuba also. Now that we have parrots, we feed them this organic, healthy stuff that costs a small fortune but is worth it because it supposedly keeps them healthy and stuff &amp; is safe enough for humans to eat.:icon_eek: :icon_lol:

But regarding your dog, I would ask your vet for a recommendation.


----------



## Little_Lisa (Jan 10, 2006)

She was groggy last night but she's better today. Normally she sleeps under the covers at my feet, in the bend behind my knees, or at my butt (which could be dangerous.) I thought it was sweet because last night she slept under my armpit right by my heart. :icon_love Her little tummy was rumbly all night and I didn't sleep at all because I was worried about her food. I feel better now because Amanda gave me a link that showed which states were affected and mine wasn't on there. I'm still changing brands!


----------



## Eva121 (Jan 10, 2006)

I'm glad everything's ok, Lisa!


----------



## Amethyst (Jan 10, 2006)

Lisa - that's so ironic, when I had my chihuahua, he used to sleep right behind my knees too!:icon_bigg :icon_love


----------



## Little_Lisa (Jan 10, 2006)

Thank you for the suggestions! I'll keep those in mind.

I made a call to the vet when I woke up and i'm waiting for her to call me back right now. I'm gonna see what she recommends.


----------



## Little_Lisa (Jan 10, 2006)

My sentiments exactly!


----------



## Little_Lisa (Jan 10, 2006)

Thank you, Melissa!


----------



## phoenix461 (Jan 10, 2006)

Lisa - glad to hear that Mora is home and recovering well enough to give you a kiss and pee all over you.

I have fed Cuccio &amp; Tiffany Iams / Eukanuba all their lives (14 &amp; 15 respectively) and they seem to be pretty healthy. Mind you a little bit of people food and deserts have not hurt them eiter as they both are relatively healthy (knock on wood).

Checking with your vet for a recommendation is always a good choice.

Kisses to you and Mora.


----------



## lilla (Jan 10, 2006)

:icon_love Rosie, where have you been? I missed you lady.. If you posted before sorry I missed the thread.


----------



## litlbitprincess (Jan 11, 2006)

Awww poor thing. I am glad all went well with your chi. I want one so bad!


----------



## PopModePrincess (Jan 11, 2006)

Lisa! I missed this thread! I'm sorry to hear about Mora! I'm glad she's home and getting better!


----------



## Little_Lisa (Jan 11, 2006)

Thank you, sweetie!


----------



## chickylittle (Jan 13, 2006)

Aww I am so glad to hear that she is doing good! What a little cuddle bug! Thank god that your state is not affected with the food. I wouldn't trust that brand anymore either. How long will it take for her eye to heal?


----------



## Little_Lisa (Jan 13, 2006)

Thank you!

Her eye looks fine! It wasn't really irritated afterwards. They did an excellent job! I have to put antibiotic ointment twice a day in her eye until Sunday.

She's really loving her new food. I used to be able to fill her bowl and leave it. She would eat half during the day and the other half at night. Now she's eating the entire bowl at once! I refilled it last night thinking she was full and that she could eat it in the morning. Next thing I know it's gone! Her belly was bulging! lol I'm glad she likes it but i'm gonna have to feed her differently so she doesn't make a little pig out of herself. hehe


----------



## Cool Kitten (Jan 13, 2006)

my kitties love Science Diet, they get low calorie because they're little chunkies:icon_love

even the baby loves that food, she always tries to sneak into the bathroom where the twins are fed and steals their food :icon_lol:


----------



## Cool Kitten (Jan 13, 2006)

My 13-year old cat has b een on Iams all his life, and he developed urinary cystals at 10 which required serious surgery. He's now on special prescription diet, and is doing well on it. The vet told me that it was from the food. I'll never feed any of my cats Iams ever again.

I don't know if dogs can develop strovites though.


----------



## chickylittle (Jan 14, 2006)

That is soooo cute!! What a little tiny piggy!! LOL!! She must be feeling good if she is eating like that! :icon_chee


----------



## Elisabeth (Jan 17, 2006)

Yessss.....oh, yeah, please nobody ( I mean if you really want to, o.k.)

feed their pets Iams cat/dog food. Back in the old days, this used to be one of the better brands. The problem is, Proctor and Gamble ( y'know..the makers of stuff like Tide detergent..the company that TESTS ON ANIMALS) bought Iams, and well, that's all I can say w/o getting sued.

There is way better...and cheaper..stuff out there.

We need a seperate thread for animal lovers, no? sometimes that's the only time I meet up with certain posters.

BTW Lisa, glad to here your pride and joy is feelin' fine!


----------



## lollipop (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Lisa I just have seen this thread today and I`m really glad that Mora is ok. I really love animals and when there is something with them I start to cry, but I`m glad she is fine :icon_love


----------

